# I built a furnace and smoke house!



## Potty (Jul 6, 2012)

All you need is a big pile of wood:







A few empty gas bottles:






And you've got yourself something to smoke your own bacon in!


----------



## Potty (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, they are about as pretty as something you pull out of your nose, but they work! Will post a pic up with it all in action tomorrow.


----------



## philistine (Jul 6, 2012)

Very rustic. Or should I say, marked with the love of a bygone era.


----------



## Baron (Jul 6, 2012)

Are the fire brigade on overtime in your area?


----------



## Potty (Jul 6, 2012)

Baron said:


> Are the fire brigade on overtime in your area?




I only set fire to myself once while building it, I thank you so very much!

Actually it's funny you should say that, about a year a go the other lads in the house decided to burn loads of bush clippings on a big bonfire. they set fire to it and went in for a cup of tea. An hour later there was three fire engines on the drive, all the firemen looking rather unhappy about being called out. 

"Do you realise you have a fire round the back of your land?"
"Yea, we started it."
"Well we have to put it out."
"But that's our bonfire!"
"Its out of control."
We all look up at the 30 foot flames licking the underside of tree branches.
"Aye, OK you have us there... but can't you just sorta... put it out round the edges?"
"Nope, whole thing has to go out."
"Look it's not as if you're going to get anything out of this."
"I'm not, but you might be fined a few thousand pounds which I could use to pay for a new pool table in the staff room."
"... Cup of tea guv? Let me get the garden hose and give you a hand."


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 6, 2012)

I do wish to have one of these myself. Ingenious; delicious.


----------



## Potty (Jul 6, 2012)

This cost me nothing to build, everything I used was just laying about the place... I'm really stoked! (gettit?)


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 6, 2012)

Potty said:


>



That dog is always building things. First a zombie-bunker, now a furnace AND a trophy case. What will he think of next?!


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow! Throw in a wire-mesh griddle in there, some lamb chops and a big juicy T-bone.


----------



## Potty (Jul 7, 2012)

Here it is in action!











I still need to make a proper door for the smoke house


----------



## Baron (Jul 7, 2012)

Is this a test run for a still?






Your dog is looking a little worried...


----------



## Potty (Jul 7, 2012)

Baron said:


> Is this a test run for a still?



... *Runs off to build a still*


----------



## Baron (Jul 7, 2012)

A label for you...


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 7, 2012)

Fixed!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2012)

That is one large pile of wood. There is a lot of possibility there. "Jook joint"?


----------



## Potty (Jul 7, 2012)

Good idea if most of the wood was of good quality. We have a deal with the local skip merchants to dump any landfill wood on our land... with 3 open fires and 2 log burners running all winter the wood comes in handy. Most of that will be gone by next year.


----------



## LaughinJim (Jul 7, 2012)

Watch out! Here come the revenuers.


----------



## Cefor (Jul 12, 2012)

Bloody hell, mate, you do enjoy making things, don't you?

Great job, but I'd be too worried the damn thing would blow up to use it. Yeah... not much for the whole 'DIY' thing, myself.


----------

